# Cost of living?



## Vero

Hello!

I am saving up to move to Singapore and I want to save up enough to last a month there, so that I have some time to settle and find a job. Since I don't know about the cost of food and everything there, I would like to know from you guys who already live there how much the average cost of living for a month would be?

I want to rent a room in a flat share within the city and saw on the internet that the rent is about 1000SGD per month? Is that the average rent for a decent nice clean room? And then how much should I add for 

*food and toiletries (<-- considering that I am a girl!!! ^^)
*public transport tickets, like bus and subway or whatever is the best way to get around there
*a mobile phone sim card 

I would appreciate your answers very much!!

Good day to all


----------



## simonsays

> about 1000SGD per month? Is that the average rent for a decent nice clean room?
> *food and toiletries (<-- considering that I am a girl!!! ^^)
> *public transport tickets, like bus and subway or whatever is the best way to get around there
> *a mobile phone sim card


Hi

a quick reply

You can initially rent a room, in housing board apartments, if you are comfortable with it.

Seperate apartments can go much higher, and on social visa, you will get more headache than ever, with agents demanding 2 months commission, and landlord insisting you pay up for 2 months ahead, and apartments costs from 1,000 for housing board, and more than 3,000 if you want a condominium with pool and gym.

So, for a bedroom, or master bedroom, direct rental you are looking at rent + one month agent fee + one month deposit, though you can source for direct rental and cut the agent fee off.

Food - and toiletries - you can survive in Singapore, at less than 10$ a day, or splurge on yourself at 50$ a meal .. your choice ... anyway, food is easy to find, and if you can do some shopping for frozen food, that would save you a lot ...

Getting around : public transport is excellent, and unless you plan to stay out late, bus travel just costs less than 2$ plus from one end of the country to the other end. Taxis can cost more, and reach upto 35$ if you take a taxi after midnight .. you can buy he ez-link card which is good for both bus and mrt (subway train)

Sim card ?? Less than 20$

Any other info you need ??

I am happy to be of help.


----------



## D^Quixote

Hi Vero, 

Came across this blog a couple weeks back where the dude did a cool job detailing his costs of living. Since I can't post links yet, it's at icare2share dot com and categorized under 'Costs of Living'. Bear in mind that it was done more than a year ago though, so it might be a little different. I still think it'll serve as a good starting point.

You might want to consider staying outside of the city if you want to save on your rent. Singapore's pretty small, and like ecureilx said, public transportation's very cheap and efficient. Rents are currently quite high, since there appears to be some sort of property boom, so you might want to hold off getting an apt in the city at the moment. If all you're looking for is a decent, clean room in a HDB flat, then you may be able to find some from S$600 onwards, depending on the location.

Hope this was helpful. You can contact me if you need more details.


----------



## leone and john

where in Germany are you ?? I am in Berlin for 10 days, so if you are in this area, we could meet up.

But I think it is wise to have a job to go to, rather than looking for one in Singapore. 

my email is leonefabre AT gmail DOT com if you want to ask questions.

L.




Vero said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am saving up to move to Singapore and I want to save up enough to last a month there, so that I have some time to settle and find a job. Since I don't know about the cost of food and everything there, I would like to know from you guys who already live there how much the average cost of living for a month would be?
> 
> I want to rent a room in a flat share within the city and saw on the internet that the rent is about 1000SGD per month? Is that the average rent for a decent nice clean room? And then how much should I add for
> 
> *food and toiletries (<-- considering that I am a girl!!! ^^)
> *public transport tickets, like bus and subway or whatever is the best way to get around there
> *a mobile phone sim card
> 
> I would appreciate your answers very much!!
> 
> Good day to all


----------

